# Missed miscarriage at 6 weeks. Advice?



## NikiJJones

Everything was going well until last week when my symptoms suddenly lessened, and I started cramping. They scanned me and said no heartbeat (I was 6 weeks gone) and then my HCG levels started dropping. They confirmed Sunday that baby is no more and said I have had a missed miscarriage. I am devastated. Can hardly cope with anything. They won't do a D&C, and have just told me to go home and wait for the bleeding, which they say may take up to 6 weeks to happen. I feel awful being left in this limbo, and horrible that my little one is still inside me, but dead.
Has anyone else had this situation, and how long did it take for the bleeding to start? I feel like I can't even begin to get over it until I bleed, and can't face the possibility of six weeks like this.
Would love any advice or help.
Niki xxxx


----------



## Ang

So sorry to hear this. I can understand what you are going through. I had a miscarriage about 2 weeks ago but the bleeding started first and I went to them. I had a natural miscarriage so no need for a D&C. I can't give any advice about how long you will need to wait, this agony must be awful for you. Can you not ask again for a D&C as this would make it so much easier for you. 

This forum is great for talking about your loss and its good to know that you are not alone in this awful time. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Thanks for getting back to me. It helps to have anyone to talk to. My husband has responded by being angry and hard to talk to and my three best friends are all pregnant, so I've nto told them yet. Can't face them at all.
I asked the hosptial for a D and C, but they said no due to the surgical risk. they said if I've not bled in 6 weeks they will consider it.
I'm just so shocked, as I thought it was standard to do a D&C after any miscarriage. I am angry they have just packed me off home to wait.


----------



## maccy

They wouldn't do a D and C at mine either I could either have medical management or do it naturally I opted for the natural way, my story is on here in various posts if you wanna read. I was scanned at 7 weeks then again at 8 + 3 and again at 9 + 3 to find that the sac was empty. I then eventually miscarried at home at 11 weeks, I had a few problems and had to go back in but it can take up to 6 weeks. I've heard that it usually happens when the placenta tries to take over at approx 11 weeks and your body realises that there is a problem and then the process will start. If you have any queries about how ot all happens naturally etc or wanna chat feel free to pm me anytime hun, I know how terrible all this is. Take care. xxxxx


----------



## Ang

I think that is ridiculous. They can give your tablets to speed the process up.

Your friends would want to know even though they are pregnant. My sister is pregnant just now and I couldn;t have got through it without her. I kept everything bottle up for a few days afterward but it got to the stage where I needed to talk about it. Anytime I did, I would burst out crying again, I now have just had 2 days in a row without crying. I am feeling much better now and although you will think that you will never get over it, you will. People will tell you that time is a healer and you won't believe it or will get fed up with people saying it but it is true and for being less than 2 weeks since it happened to me, I do feel much better. I can talk about it and not cry now. I will never forget but it does get easier. 

Have you spoken to your GP about what you have been told by the hospital?

I would give your husband a few days and then try to talk to him again. We all forget about the husbands becasue they don't really understand what we are going through but he will be hurting aswell. I found it dificult to speak to my husband also but he did come round and now we are thinking about trying again. Hope things works out for you.xx


----------



## NikiJJones

My GP also said best to wait at least two weeks for natural. I have a feeling I can't have the tablets as I have a medical history of brain hemmorhage and can't take lots of medication, especially anything to do with hormones or blood pressure. I will go back and ask though if nothing happens soon.
I'm glad to hear that time does help. I know deep down it will, but right now even the end of the week is so far away. Luckily I'm off work this week as I teach and it is school holidays. Not sure if I'll be ready to go back monday though and be surrounded by little children. Will have to see. 
I will tell friends. I think I'd cry too much on the phone at the moment though, and feels like an awful thing to text to someone.
Thanks for all your replies anyway. it is so good to have found people to talk to.
So sorry to hear about all your losses too.
Niki xxxx


----------



## JASMAK

First, I am sorry to hear of your loss. I started cramping/bleeding with both m/c that I had first. However, like you, I did lose all pregnancy symptoms...and that was my first inkling that something was wrong. :( My guess, is that since your Hcg levels are dropping, it won't be long. There are risks with a D&C, and in a way, I think having the cramping and bleeding almost helped with the grieving...I was suffering, and it almost felt good, because something bad was happening. Well, that was my take on it. I hope it doesn't take 6 weeks for you, but we are here every step of the way. Until then, just hold your baby a little longer...you are giving your baby final hugs. (hugs) T


----------



## Barneyboo

NikiJJones said:


> My GP also said best to wait at least two weeks for natural. I have a feeling I can't have the tablets as I have a medical history of brain hemmorhage and can't take lots of medication, especially anything to do with hormones or blood pressure. I will go back and ask though if nothing happens soon.
> I'm glad to hear that time does help. I know deep down it will, but right now even the end of the week is so far away. Luckily I'm off work this week as I teach and it is school holidays. Not sure if I'll be ready to go back monday though and be surrounded by little children. Will have to see.
> I will tell friends. I think I'd cry too much on the phone at the moment though, and feels like an awful thing to text to someone.
> Thanks for all your replies anyway. it is so good to have found people to talk to.
> So sorry to hear about all your losses too.
> Niki xxxx

Hi Niki,

So very very sorry about you loss:hug:I to had a missed miscarriage went along to my dating scan to be told no heartbeat from 7.5 weeks, I was given a tablet sent home and told to come back to hospital 2 days later where they would give me more tablets and manage everything from there...But as you have said it probably because of your medical history you sound like a real fighter:hugs: My only advice is to take every day as it comes and we will be here for you whenever you need us :hug: x x x


----------



## tillymum

Hope you are doing ok and I'm so sorry to hear you miscarried.
Your emotions will be all over the place over the next few weeks. A big hug to you:hug:


----------



## WW1

Hi Niki,

I'm so sorry for your loss. I also had a missed miscarriage (stopped at 6 weeks, found out at 10 weeks roughly). I had a medical management last week as I felt it was the right choice for me (it really is a matter of personal choice). 

I found out about 2 1/2 weeks ago now and although I have moments of sadness, I'm much, much better than I was. It does get easier and talking to people on here has made an enormous difference. 

Huge :hug: to you - we're here if you need us xx


----------



## owo

I know you have read my post so probably know that my LO stopped growing at 6 weeks and it wasn't until 10 weeks that i found out when i started cramping and bleeding. I couldn't imagine having to wait like you are, I know that the hopsitals prefer not to do a DNC unless they have to because there is a small risk of scarring (very small), go back and talk to them, i think that they get so used to dealing with women who have miscarried that they forget about the emotional termoil that we have to go through.
I am thinking about you.
PM me if you want to chat.
xx


----------



## Freya

Hi there, So sorry to hear about your loss.

I know you've had lots of responses but thought I'd post mine too. I had a missed m/c, diagnosed at 10 wks, bub stopped growing at 8 wks :cry:

Because I hadn't naturally m/c at 8 weeks, the NHS in STaffordshire decided they would do a D and C and was booked in for 2 days time. I must admit that I just wanted everything out, it felt wrong and those two days were hell. :cry::cry:

I 'can' understand the medical view as it's so much better for our bodies to m/c naturually and in 'theory'......

Does your history of brain haemorrage put you at risk during surgery? Thinking of the general anesthetic.

Maybe, if you can, decide on a time scale for YOU, that you feel you can 'wait and see' and then after that request a D and C. Perhaps your own GP will be more sympathetic and speak to the hospital on your behalf.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi everyone. Thanks for all your kind posts. I am so sorry to hear about all your losses too. This is about the hardest thing I have ever had to deal with. It helps to know that those of you who are a few weeks further on than me are feeling life is a little easier. One minute I think I feel better, and the next I'm crying. So many different feelings going through me I don't know where to begin.
Just to let you all know though: I actually just started bleeding about an hour ago. There is a weird sense of relief. All these months I've been dreading AF and bleeding, and now I am relieved, as I know the sooner it is all out of me, the better.
I read in my herbal remedy book that parsley and ginger tea can bring on an overdue period and thought I'd give it a go, and either that or mother nature has done the trick. I'm just hoping that it's not going to be too painful, and that I can deal with what I have to see coming out.
On the up side I'm feeling positive as I know that I might ovulate as early as two weeks time, so if I'm feeling healed enough emotionally, can start ttc again.
Niki xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Niki,

Glad to hear you are starting to feel better. Best of luck for future TTC when you are ready.

:hug:

Kerry


----------



## Visqueen

So sorry for your loss,I too had a missed mc back in April I found out at my 12 week scan that my baby had died at 9wk 6days. My hospital gave me a D & C the next day as i just wanted it to be over as quickly as poss as I felt just as you are.If you feel you are ready for a D&C I would go back and try to request one. I did find that this helped my body get back to normal getting my period on day 29 since operation. Unless a person has been unfortunate to go through this they dont understand what it feels like, people try and be supportive but its our bodies. You take as much time as you need and talk about it as much as you need to, I found this site and other peoples understanding very helpful. I am thinking of trying again but finding it rather scary at the moment.
Take care :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## sjnkelley09

So sorry to hear, i hope you know soon.
I just found out a week ago today that My baby has no heartbeat :cry::cry:I'm supposed to be 11 weeks pregnant tomorrow and according to the ultrasound I had done last week My husband and I lost our baby at 8 weeks. I still don't want to belive that we have lost our baby, It's still in there and i'm still not bleeding . I want the doctors to be wrong in everyway but deep down i know my baby is with the good lord! I still cry off and on, though our 19 month old son helps us get through it, it's hard for both my husband and I . I hope the best for you I know how hard it is . no woman should ever have to go through it. SO SORRY !!! my husband and I will pray for your baby I hope the best for you.!!


----------



## charliesmom

This thread was from last year. Niki is now in her 3rd trimester with another pregnancy (good news and hope for you).


----------



## tinadecember

im so sorry to hear what you are going through. I had a missed miscarriage 5 weeks ago at 8 weeks. my symptoms suddenly dissapeared and i instantly knew something was wrong. I went for an early scan and as expected there was no heartbeat but my HCG levels were still very high (28,000) so the consultant said it could take a long while for things to happen naturally.

with this i requested a d&c... which im now glad i did as i dont think i could have coped with it all happening before my own eyes. 

:hug: xx


----------



## nomes1982

Hi

I was told yesterday after having some bleeding and then having a scan at hospital that I was having a miscarriage! 

I have a 3yr old little girl and was so happy to find out I was pregnant again and then to have it taken away from me after only 6wks is horrible and words can't describe how I'm feeling! 

I wondered if anyone can tell me how long the bleeding goes on for and the horrible pains/cramps? 

thanx


----------



## alie121

I also had a mmc in feb went for dating scan to be told sac was only 6 weeks told to go home and wait for 2 weeks that felt like a lifetime how they can make you wait up to 6 weeks awful. When i went back the sac was still empty so i was offered the tablets, D and C or to go home and wait i had a D and C Sorry about your loss :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## hugomonkey

I had a missed miscarriage detected at 12.5wks but baby had stopped growing at 6-7wks :(
Such an awful time I couldnt eat or sleep had sleeping tablets for 2 nights just to rest ,they took me to theatre 1wk later.

You will get through this but you need time ,support and love xxxx


----------



## Lyns

Please read the whole thread before posting....this thread is over a year old and Niki is now about to give birth to her first baby boy (yay!), I'm sure she doesn't need sad things from her past dragging up, at this time. 

And it has been pointed out before....

Sorry, I just think people could read the few replies there are before posting, if the subject is something that means anything to them xx


----------



## wishingonastar

that's very sweet of you lyns
hope you're doing ok... :hugs:


----------



## jk28

Hi Niki

I'm so sorry for your loss & understand completely how you feel. I too had a mmc, well 2in fact, each time I thought I was around 10-12 wks, however with the 1st I started bleeding & had pain & scan confirmed the worst. The 2nd time my symptoms stopped & I just knew...both times I'd actually lost the baby at around the 6wk date. I was advised to wait for a couple of wks to see if anything happened naturally, (as safer than surgery), however it didn't, so I was then offered either medical management (with tablets) or the D&C. I chose the D&C on both occasions as nothing happened naturally. It's awful that you have to wait 6wks & I would push for D&C earlier, (if that's your choice) as I know how horrible it is waiting & it's soul destroying. See if you can talk to your GP & if they're understanding they may be able to help you. I'm sorry that you're having this extra stress & worry to deal with at such a terrible time.

I hope you don't have to wait a further 6wks.
Take care
Love Jayne x


----------



## dawny690

jk28 said:


> Hi Niki
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss & understand completely how you feel. I too had a mmc, well 2in fact, each time I thought I was around 10-12 wks, however with the 1st I started bleeding & had pain & scan confirmed the worst. The 2nd time my symptoms stopped & I just knew...both times I'd actually lost the baby at around the 6wk date. I was advised to wait for a couple of wks to see if anything happened naturally, (as safer than surgery), however it didn't, so I was then offered either medical management (with tablets) or the D&C. I chose the D&C on both occasions as nothing happened naturally. It's awful that you have to wait 6wks & I would push for D&C earlier, (if that's your choice) as I know how horrible it is waiting & it's soul destroying. See if you can talk to your GP & if they're understanding they may be able to help you. I'm sorry that you're having this extra stress & worry to deal with at such a terrible time.
> 
> I hope you don't have to wait a further 6wks.
> Take care
> Love Jayne x

PLEASE read last posts before you post on a thread as has been said Nikki is in her finally trimester now as this was from may last year she is now 2 days away from having her baby and does not need the past bringing up and upsetting her!


----------



## NikiJJones

Thanks Lyns, Charliesmom and dawny.
:hugs: to all of you.


----------



## jk28

I'm very sorry if I offended anyone, I didn't realise the date...just saw the title on the page & wanted to offer advice.


----------



## NikiJJones

No offence taken. :hug:


----------



## alie121

Sorry too didnt read the date


----------



## Princess_dee

i was 6weeks pregnant and yesterday 22/09/2010 i had a misscariage..feeling awful:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hun this is a really old thread :hugs:

You might be better starting a new one.

Im sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## vicky1990

hey im new to this..but about a month ago i went to my 12 week scan expecting everything to be fine, i was still getting symptoms i thought, then me and my partner were told there was no heartbeat it had stopped at 7 + 6 days, i thought i was 12 weeks id had no cramping bleeding or anything, so they told me to go for the tablets of the D&C i choose the D&C because it was quicker and less painfull, the baby had been dead for 4 weeks inside me, i had bleeding for a week and half afterwards and im fine physically now, hopefully my period will come soon, the hardest thing i think is not to no anything, and i was so excited, my blood test came back and it said im not immune from rubella so i got to have 1 more jab wait 28 days and then i can try again, just make sure all the injection are up to date cos this could of been the cause of mine.. hope everyone gets through this and sorry for everyones loss.


----------



## vicky1990

hey im new to this..but about a month ago i went to my 12 week scan expecting everything to be fine, i was still getting symptoms i thought, then me and my partner were told there was no heartbeat it had stopped at 7 + 6 days, i thought i was 12 weeks id had no cramping bleeding or anything, so they told me to go for the tablets of the D&C i choose the D&C because it was quicker and less painfull, the baby had been dead for 4 weeks inside me, i had bleeding for a week and half afterwards and im fine physically now, hopefully my period will come soon, the hardest thing i think is not to no anything, and i was so excited, my blood test came back and it said im not immune from rubella so i got to have 1 more jab wait 28 days and then i can try again, just make sure all the injection are up to date cos this could of been the cause of mine.. hope everyone gets through this and sorry for everyones loss.


----------



## vicky1990

NikiJJones said:


> Everything was going well until last week when my symptoms suddenly lessened, and I started cramping. They scanned me and said no heartbeat (I was 6 weeks gone) and then my HCG levels started dropping. They confirmed Sunday that baby is no more and said I have had a missed miscarriage. I am devastated. Can hardly cope with anything. They won't do a D&C, and have just told me to go home and wait for the bleeding, which they say may take up to 6 weeks to happen. I feel awful being left in this limbo, and horrible that my little one is still inside me, but dead.
> Has anyone else had this situation, and how long did it take for the bleeding to start? I feel like I can't even begin to get over it until I bleed, and can't face the possibility of six weeks like this.
> Would love any advice or help.
> Niki xxxx

hey im new to this..but about a month ago i went to my 12 week scan expecting everything to be fine, i was still getting symptoms i thought, then me and my partner were told there was no heartbeat it had stopped at 7 + 6 days, i thought i was 12 weeks id had no cramping bleeding or anything, so they told me to go for the tablets of the D&C i choose the D&C because it was quicker and less painfull, the baby had been dead for 4 weeks inside me, i had bleeding for a week and half afterwards and im fine physically now, hopefully my period will come soon, the hardest thing i think is not to no anything, and i was so excited, my blood test came back and it said im not immune from rubella so i got to have 1 more jab wait 28 days and then i can try again, just make sure all the injection are up to date cos this could of been the cause of mine.. hope everyone gets through this and sorry for everyones loss.


----------

